# Electro Voice Raven



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Has anyone tried one of these michrophones?

I just purchased one after hearing an A/B comparison with a Sure SM57.

I find the raven to be a little more upper mid and top end captivating.

Truely a worth while addition to you live or recording michrophone arsenol.

My wife uses one now as well for singing.

Cheers
Craig


----------

